# The best of Florida fishing and hunting



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The best of Florida fishing and hunting

Our Florida offers not only world class fishing, but also outstanding hunting opportunities.For those who do not own their own boat headboat fishing is enjoyed by thousands from one end of our state to the other. And, not only is the expense shared by many, but someone else does all the work while we have all the fun.Don't have a lot of time? Half-day fishing can be not only exciting, but extremely productive:Want more? Like to 'hunt' Hogs'?Captain Frank would love to take you on an all day trip deep into the Gulf of Mexico:Want even more? Extended over-night trips to such places as the Florida Middle Grounds and beyond offer the serious angler fishing that often defies the imagination.Mid September, 2018, Mr. Larry Miller and friends lead the way:September 13, 2019, this could be a rough one.Here is where a 72' long, 25' wide, catamaran is really appreciated:Larry, a good friend, fishes both on the Florida Fisherman ll as well as the frozen waters of Amherstburg, Canada.He is a real gentleman and an outstanding fisherman.If it swims, Larry Miller can and will catch it:Larry, that looks like a jackpot winning Gag Grouper:Amherstburg is a 'little' different from Florida:And it's so far away, like over 1,200 miles, and so far north:Speaking of 'far north'... I did not realize how far north Maine is until I looked at the map:I have harvested deer in the very high, snow covered, mountains of Jackmon, Maine. What a thrill for this Florida native:On these extended-hour trips actual fishing time can be twenty hours or more. Rest, good food, ice cold drinks, and air-conditioned bunks are essential:And, never to be left out, is outstanding fishing:It's been a long, rough, trip. How rough? Listen to John Martin (video at end) as he tells us how rough. Regardless, that BIG Cat did it's thing, and the fishing was fantastic.Per Captain Dylan Hubbard:"They had a great trip, it was one of the best grouper and snapper bites they have seen in awhile over 40 keeper grouper tons of mangroves the big mahi were even better!"Late Saturday evening:But before we hit our ever so cool, comfortable, bunks for the long ride home,It's...Back at the dock:'Larry, that looks like a jackpot winning Gag Grouper'* It was!Think 'great catches' year after year are an accident?Think again! Dedicated fishermen/women, the finest equipment, and the most experienced Captains is what Florida headboat fishing is all about:This from September, 2017:I was going to show this as my mystery fish. Several fish look very similar. Decided to share what my FWC biologist friends had to say:"Red hind has same size spots all over and the black margins on the tail and fins"


Check out the video of the trip:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Florida offers not only world class fishing, but also outstanding hunting opportunities.None better than the pride of Eustis Florida's, Bear Bridge Ranch.Talk about a lodge to remember:Like relaxing in your own private spa before bed time:Not to be left out... Fishing!*Fishing from a dock or a boat in this private, very well-stocked, lake:And, like the Florida's Captains, Professional Guide Mr. Scott Maybury is the best of the best. Scott, an armed service veteran, makes absolutely sure his guest see plenty of game.Feed them and they will come; feed them he does:Even if you never pull that trigger, just being one-with-nature is what life at Bear Bridge Ranch is all about.Love to hunt hogs? The three day hunts offer plenty of time for enjoying the lodge, fishing, and the best part... We can harvest 2 any size hogs. You will see some really BIG boys that will test your skills to the limit.What an honor sharing with you...'The best of Florida fishing and hunting'Up next, October 11, 2019, a Florida Fisherman ll forty-four hour snapper trip, and then, in November, another three day hunt at Bear Bridge Ranch.Complete reports to follow. Better yet... Join me for thrills of a life time.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Love the videos.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. 
Editing video takes so much time. You make every single minute time well spent.


----------

